# How Do I Alphabetize My Favorites?



## docjoc (Jul 4, 2003)

I use Microsoft Internet Explorer and have saved quite a large number of Favorites. I would like know how to alphabetize my Favorite list which contain both files and folders. My list is so long that it is increasingly difficult to find the favorite I am looking for. Can you help? Thanks


----------



## kath100 (Aug 20, 2003)

List your favourites then right click and select sort by name


----------



## xgerryx (May 16, 2003)

Right click one of the entries then click "sort by name"


----------



## AbvAvgUser (Oct 3, 2002)

You can even organise them (in folders and sub-folders) with Windows Explorer. They are located in C:\Windows\Favorites\ Or in any other folder where your windows is installed.


----------



## docjoc (Jul 4, 2003)

I can't thank you enough. I knew that it could be done but I can't tell you of the time I wasted to try and solve this simple issue. Thanks...


----------



## AbvAvgUser (Oct 3, 2002)

You are welcome!!


----------

